# Saffi the furmaid



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all :wave:

LONG time no 'speak' - life has been pretty bananas. 

I got married! And our lovely vicar allowed Saffi to act as a furmaid. I could not tell you why but she whimpered all the way though our vows - potentially a bit embarrasing but it 'completed' it for us and we couldn't stop giggling. 

I've attached some pictures and now that life has calmed down a bit I look forward to catching up with news and new members!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Congratulations - wow- how lovely!
You look beautiful and Saffi looks like a truly fantastic pretty fur maid


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Just beautiful, and congratulations!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Congratulations great pictures everyone looks great! Saffi looks adorable how cute that she was the fur maid


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations. I'm pleased Saffi could be there with you. The photos are great.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Congratulations you look beautiful!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Congratulations Turi, I hope your day was perfect


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Lovely photos. Looks like a very happy occasion, made all the more special by having a fur maid.
Congratulations.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG! Congratulations!!! Now you can be back in the think of things here!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations......and how lovely that Saffi was part of your big day. You couldn't have had a better start to your life together.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Congratulations! You looked beautiful Turi and how lovely for you to share your day with Saffi

Val


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww congratulations!!! You and Saffi both look beautiful  i love your dress and hair! I'm getting married in May next year (yikes-sooo much to sort out!!) and we're also planning on letting Seymour share our big day with us. Did she walk down the isle on her lead our did you train/trust her to walk along by herself? I'm worried Seymour might just want to say hello to everyone rather than walking down the isle if he's not on his lead! I love that Saffi vocalised during your ceremony too, guess it was her doggy way of being involved! X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Congratulations!! You look fantastic, your dress is gorgeous too. And as for the beautiful fur-maid.... so cool that you could include her x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Saffi was on the lead... no way we would trust her to stay in her pew! 
Enjoy the planning, I miss it already! 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Firstly congratulations to you, you look like a beautiful bride.
Secondly this is the first time I've heard the terminology furmaid & I love it!, saffi makes a beautiful furmaid, almost (but not quite!) upstaging the bride.
This links in to another thread recently - do we treat our poos like children....
YES & we love it, as I think all our poos are such an integral part of our lives, even if those lives/families have human babies/children or not x


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

many congrats to you and marcus...you look stunning Turi and lovely that Saffi could be part of your big day...


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Congratulations Turi, you looked wonderful and how sweet for Saffi to be there, I bet there were a few spreadsheets drawn up during those plans!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you for all your lovely comments!

Yes Dawn, there were a LOT of spreadsheets. Why do you think I enjoyed the planning so much... !


----------

